# Cargar Batería de 9v a partir de una de 12V



## cuervokbza (Abr 17, 2012)

Bueno, básicamente es eso, necesito cargar una batería de 9V/450mAH (NiCd) a partir de una batería de moto de 12V (batería de gel). Es para poder cargar la dichosa batería mientras ando en la moto ¿se puede? yo encontré una página que muestran circuitos de cargadores a corriente constante (que supuestamente es la forma correcta de cargar baterías de NiCd) acá se los paso >>>> http://www.camne.com.ar/taller/cargadorcorrienteconstante/cargadorcorrienteconstante.htm

pero el tema es que usa un trafo de 12V+12V o sea 24V, y esa tensión yo no la tengo. ¿Alguien me podría dar una mano, por favor?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 17, 2012)

Si se puede cargar tu bateria NiCd con la bateria de 12V, solo tienes que construirle una fuente de corriente constante de la decima parte que menciona tu bateria NiCd. Hasta podrias con baterias de 24V pero eso no va al caso. Y procura buscar  en el foro que hay varios temas iguales.


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 17, 2012)

Este que econtré parece muy interesante. Estaba pensando que aumentándole la corriente de carga a un 10 o 15% de la capacidad de la batería (cambiando el valor de  R1) podría convertirlo en un "cargador rápido". ¿que me dicen?

http://www.ea1uro.com/tecnico/cargador.html


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 17, 2012)

No te hagas tanto lio. Las baterías no necesitan tanta regulación para cargarlas. 
Ponele directamente una R de 68 ohms y te la carga en 10 horas. Si le pones una R de 6,8 te la carga en una hora ( no te lo aconsejo). En el medio, podés poner una R mas grande y te la carga en unas horas.
probalo. Así de simple. Para poner un regulador, estás muy justo con los voltajes y te complicás la vida.


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 17, 2012)

vos decís:   BATERÍA DE MOTO---RESISTENCIA---BATERÍA RECARGABLE 

¿ estás seguro que funciona?
Disculpá mi desconfianza pero es que en realidad es un favor que le estoy haciendo a mi hermano, y no quiero que se le prenda fuego el cargador jejeje

DEsde ya muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda aquileslor


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2012)

si, es asi de simple  PERO  no tenes corte, asiq ue mejor controla con el voltimetro y sabe un poco de baterias..........

una vez que te la olvidaste y fue la bateria


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 17, 2012)

ok ! gracias a los dos !
Es una batería chica de 9V 450mAh, pero son re caras, me costo cerca de $65 argentinos, así que mejor cuidarla bien  jajjajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Fijate que al final de la página 22 del Datasheet del LM317 hay un cargador muuuuuy interesante.

Carga baterías de 6 V desde 9 V.

Solo deberías modificarle la resistencia de 1.1k para subirla a 9 V y cambiar la resistencia de 1 ohm por otra de 10 ohms para bajar la intensidad a 60 mA.

Saludos !


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 17, 2012)

Muy interesante ! MUCHAS GRACIAS DOSMETROS !!
ME viene bien porque le tengo un poco de miedo a la idea de aquileslor, no sé, me parece demasiado simple, me da la impresión que no va a cargar o va a prender fuego mi batería jej. Muchas gracias a todos, voy a probar con las 2 ideas, y después les cuento. 

Saludos !


----------

